

Announcing New Bindings for EmberJS - mayop100
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-03-21-new-firebase-ember-bindings.html

======
adamputinski
As an EmberJS fan I had a great time developing these bindings and I'm really
excited that Firebase now integrates with Ember Data! I'd love your feedback
as I start to add new features.

